# New member with track issues.



## Sideshowrob (Feb 5, 2019)

Hello from Northern Ontario. So, quick story. I’m one of the volunteers at our public rink, we have 2 Honda’s and love them! HSS1332 is the older one and very suddenly and recently has a track issue... Has anyone ever stretched a track?
Track was falling off, so I tried to tighten it, could not evenly tighten both tracks, one would be still a bit loose, other, way too tight. Backed everything off, started over. Same result. Switched track to other side, same result. Put the tracks on the ground, one is definitely longer??? Same part #, and no one has switched tracks. 
Any thoughts? Blowers are always stored inside, tracks are both in excellent condition.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Sideshowrob said:


> Hello from Northern Ontario. So, quick story. I’m one of the volunteers at our public rink, we have 2 Honda’s and love them! HSS1332 is the older one and very suddenly and recently has a track issue... Has anyone ever stretched a track?
> Track was falling off, so I tried to tighten it, could not evenly tighten both tracks, one would be still a bit loose, other, way too tight. Backed everything off, started over. Same result. Switched track to other side, same result. Put the tracks on the ground, one is definitely longer??? Same part #, and no one has switched tracks.
> Any thoughts? Blowers are always stored inside, tracks are both in excellent condition.


sounds like out of adjustment., maybe someone here can post a link to the shop manual for track adjustment on a 1332.


----------



## Sideshowrob (Feb 5, 2019)

I have the manual. I’ve adjusted these and other tracks before. This issue appears to be more complex.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

* ALOHA From The Paradise City. :smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027:*


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

like conveyor belts the rubber tracks are spliced together using one of three methods 
1. mechanical splice
2. cold vulcanized splice 
3. hot vulcanized splicing 


Rubber tracks are usually molded in a 2 piece hot mold like rubber tires. the fabric is molded into the track when the track rubber is poured into the mold. The woven mesh fabric will also break down over time and can break eliminating the bond that holds the track together and that sounds exactly like what your saddled with. 


One question comes to mind since I do not own a honda track drive unit: is there a double lock nut or nylon lock nut to hold the tensioner in place??
Until you take the time to remove tracks and look at the tension adjusters you will not know much.
The thing is that you will see damage on the interior of the tracks from wear and at one point on the track you will see a section that is thinner or bends more easily and that is where the fabric mesh has broken and allowed the track to expand in length.

A rubber track is no different than a conveyor belt except for the drive lugs that are molded into the track belt that mate with the drive sprocket.

I am sorry to say that YOU NEED NEW TRACKS as they have stretched beyond the point where tensioning no longer aids the track drive system. 
As it became sloppier it also wore down the drive lugs molded into the track over time.

It going to be a case of calling a Bridgestone track dealer and asking whether they make the tracks for the Hondas and asking what the price for a pair of tracks is from the Bridgestone dealer or asking your local honda dealer what the price for a new pair of tracks is going to cost and trying to avoid the shock of the price. 

The opposing track will have been subject to less stress if it was stopped while making turns in the same direction each time.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

leonz said:


> like conveyor belts the rubber tracks are spliced together using one of three methods
> 1. mechanical splice
> 2. cold vulcanized splice
> 3. hot vulcanized splicing
> ...


respectively disagree. It appears to be another issue.it could be an alignment problem. could be that the lock nut is not locking down the adjustment on that one side. it could a broken adjustment bolt. have never seen honda tracks get stretched out. i may be wrong of course.


----------



## FLSTN (Sep 19, 2014)

Sideshowrob:

Please post pics of your two Honda snowblowers and point out which one has the track issue.
Pics of the whole machines(so we can see exactly which models and generation you have), as well as pics of tracks, top, side and rear views. The tracks are different on Japan made vs the new USA made machines.

Thanks


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

The Honda HS1332 blower tracks have 21 links x 60mm pitch
The Honda HSS1332 blower tracks have 21 links x 58.5mm pitch 

Measure each link length cleat to cleat and you should be able to determine where the issue is if a link has stretched. (I've never heard of that happening with a Honda track, though.) Is it possible that someone put a track for the wrong model on your problem child?


----------



## contender (Jan 18, 2018)

He says its a HSS1332, so pics will tell us what it is. We need to remember that, in Canada, some early HSS's were actually HS models rebadged. ie HSS928s and HSS724s, but with white sprockets and without the easy steer hand brakes. If its really the new version I would be surprised a track is shot already!!!!


----------

